# Drill a curved hole into wood....



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

richg99


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome. Homemade tools are the best! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing but why drill a curved hole?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The article said it was so they could route electrical Cables in inside corners in a house. richg99


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

electrical cables bend pretty easily


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to turn the corner!!!

Nice find Richg99

John


----------

